# SKIDKINGS APRIL 15TH SPRING FEAVER RIDE PICS



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 16, 2018)

KIDKINGS APRIL 15TH 2018 SPRING FEAVER RIDE WAS AWESOME ! DODGED MOTHER NATURE RAIN BOMBS ,NO RAIN FOR THE FIRST PART OF THE RIDE , A LITTLE DRIZZLE DRAZZLE ON THE WAY BACK.GAVE SKIDKING NUMBER 9'S BIKE A FINAL GOODBUY , GOING TO BECOME A WALLHANGER .THANKS TO OUR SPECIAL GUEST Brian Hanna FOR RIDING WITH THE SKIDKINGS ,GREAT TIME.THANKS TO THE 48TH STREET BAR AND GRILL, PARK AVE TAVERN, REYNA'S MEXICAN RESTAURANT AND THE HARD KUCK TAVERN FOR THEIR HOSPITALITY


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 16, 2018)

HERE IS FEW MORE


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 16, 2018)

A COUPLE MORE


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2018)

Looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 17, 2018)

Great time was had.I special ordered the weathef.thanks to all the Skidkings and associates for the hospitality.


----------



## mack0327 (Apr 17, 2018)

Looks like a great ride! Congrats & wish I could have joined you!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 17, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Great time was had.I special ordered the weathef.thanks to all the Skidkings and associates for the hospitality.



Awesome time with Island Schwinn who braved the headwind and being spit on by mother nature. Great time ,thanks for coming up and riding with the SKIDKINGS!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 17, 2018)

BREAKING NEWS! Some members of the SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE club of Tacoma Washington went back in time to April 15th 1927 and had their picture taken in front of the Park Ave. Garage and returned safe and sound yesterday.Here is the picture .Here is the building in current day .Cool original building from the past.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 17, 2018)

Great pics Gary!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 19, 2018)

It was great seeing you again Gary, Hope I can make the San Fran. ride in July.


----------

